# Reading > General Literature >  What are the differences between farce,melodrama and comedy?

## fiona250

Atleast ten differences please guys help me.

----------


## Mohammad Ahmad

You need at least ten differences, but this is the basic difference 
Answer
A comedy usually ends with a couple marrying or several members becoming couples and going off to say their marriage vows, but this is not the case with a farce. In a farce the humour is derived from a situation whereas in a comedy the humour is derived from a character.

I think you can find your answer here:

http://johnwatsonsite.com/MyClassNot...tsofDrama.html

----------


## fiona250

Thank you so much

----------

